# Kubota T1600



## 8thcon (8 mo ago)

i have nothing on the keyswitch when i go to start it anyone have any ideas 
help dave


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dave, welcome to the forum.

Most likely a defective safety switch. Try jumpering the seat switch with a short length of wire first.


----------



## 8thcon (8 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Dave, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Most likely a defective safety switch. Try jumpering the seat switch with a short length of wire first.


----------



## 8thcon (8 mo ago)

well i tried that Harvey but that didn't work thanks anyway bud


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does this model have a neutral safety switch? If so, try jumpering around that........Also, it could be the park brake safety switch.......


----------

